# Cleaning the front glass of a bowfront



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I usually go as far as I can with the magnet cleaners and then go to work scrubbing with my fingertip to get the rounded part clean but, I'm only working on a 12 gallon so, I can imagine a tank as large as yours will definitely be a lot more challenging! I haven't seen one in years but thought I remembered seeing aquarium scouring pads to scrub off algae and that seems like it would be your best bet.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Cleaning magnets should work fine!
Get long narrow ones, and use it vertically.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Google for "Super Nimble"

If your glass isn't too thick, it should do the trick.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Now that's a great invention, thanks for sharing Epic. I've gotta get one!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine is great. Get the super nimble. It's worth the extra few dollars.

http://www.nimblenano.com/

There we go.


----------



## Cybervlad (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks a lot for quick replies everybody, especially Epic.

I just ordered 2 super nimbles, looks very promising.


----------



## Stevie D (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a 26 gallon bowfront and use a medium magfloat and i do use it vertically and i have no problems getting the glass completely spotless so i imagine for a large tank you will have no problems. I thought that it wouldn't work well, but it's perfect.

I used to do it about once every 2 weeks, but it's been easily over a month and the glass is spotless, so i got my dosing and lighting down.. now i'm just worried there isn't goin to be enought algae in the tank for some of my fish!

Stevie D

EDIT: I didn't realize this thread is an old thread! sorry, lol


----------



## lovingHDTV (Oct 15, 2008)

How d0 the nimbles work? I've a 46 gallon bowfront and am interested.

thanks
dave


----------



## Stevie D (Jul 16, 2008)

It looks like they function on the same principle, but the part that is inside the tank is very slim and streamlined, which is good for sliding behind plants and decor.

Stevie D


----------

